

A Day in the Life of David Orson, Solution Architect - lynnatpeak
http://www.peakhosting.com/2014/07/a-day-in-the-life-of-david-orson-solution-architect/

======
ukigumo
I really liked the profile article, and I think it's a great idea to showcase
the people you have working for you! But as an Architect myself, I tend to
object to the misuse of the title for pre-sales positions. It's just a pet
peeve.

Good luck to David and to Peak Hosting!

